# Wooster FTP Rollers



## MThewlis (Feb 12, 2014)

Has anyone tried Wooster's Pro/Doo-Z FTP or Super/Fab FTP Rollers. If so, what are your thoughts and how do you think they compare to Purdy's Marathon?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

No :thumbdown:. I have received a few pamphlets. But If Wooster wants to introduce a new product and get some feedback they already have our info. Just send us one of each and we will try it out.

I mean is a no brainer, when my baby was born Enfamil sent to us a box with lots of their products and we chose from there what was best for us. So far we've been buying their products for 14 months. Ok I think I need some coffee. :yawn:


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> No :thumbdown:. If Wooster wants to introduce a new product and get some feedback they already have our info. Just send us one of each and we will try it out.



ReNt A PaInTeR,

We, as manufacturers, have extended lists of end users of our products. We agree, to get feedback on new items, samples have to be provided, and we do that. Quite often we never hear back from the painter. Additionally, to sample an entire list could become quite costly.

We monitor this forum and others because we feel the the information that is shared with regards to coatings and in our case applicators is quite valuable. For the most part, those that contribute to these discussions truly care about their profession and we value their opinions.

We would love to provide samples of new products to those that would use them - contributing members of this forum - and have them provide valuable feedback - positive or negative. As manufacturers we need and want to know both the good and bad. 

We certainly don't want to abuse the forum rules regarding advertising and the like. If there is a way in which we can "legally" reach out to the members maybe you or one of the moderators can advise us on how to best do that. We are not looking for free advertising for our product. We just want honest feedback so that we can continue to provide you with the best tools for your trade.

Thanks!


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

First of all. I would have to say you guys made some good products. 

I own your 9" roller frames (I own around 15) exclusively since I own all of your extension poles from the 1-2 to the 8-16.

My duster eater is used of almost every residential job. I would own the aero sander but I don't for the lack of sandpaper for it at the paint stores and I'm not a fan of ordering supplies online.

I also own your wide boy bucket but again nobody sells the lid around here and it would be good to have some plastic liners. (I know some one sells some plastic bags for it but I like hard liners since they can be clean and re-use.

I own 2 of the work horse deck brush but I think they need some softer material around the edges and also if the bristles were beveled will be great since I need to bend a lot due to the angle of the frame

I have own several paint brushes. I didn't like the Alphas. I own a Chinex FTP and I like a lot, very easy to clean but no better than Picasso's. Silver tips are ok but no longer available in my area. There is a paint brush with a green plastic handle that I like a lot but as well is no longer available here.

I have used several 4" and 6" pro dooz rollers covers from wooster and I didn't like them (currently using purdy roller covers for 4" and 6").
I have used pro dooz in 9" and they ok. But I'm set on microfibers from linzer and whizz right now since they perform great and are available pretty much everywhere.

ohhh and before I forgot, I don't like the new frame on the jumbo coaters.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

I'm up with the roosters when it comes to using woosters! Can't wait to get there!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

mudbone said:


> I'm up with the roosters when it comes to using woosters! Can't wait to get there!


Let the good times roll!:yes:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I too am willing to try anything wooster wants to send our way.


----------



## slinger58 (Feb 11, 2013)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> ReNt A PaInTeR,
> 
> We, as manufacturers, have extended lists of end users of our products. We agree, to get feedback on new items, samples have to be provided, and we do that. Quite often we never hear back from the painter. Additionally, to sample an entire list could become quite costly.
> 
> ...


Way, way out of my hands; but that's an interesting post.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> ReNt A PaInTeR,
> 
> We, as manufacturers, have extended lists of end users of our products. We agree, to get feedback on new items, samples have to be provided, and we do that. Quite often we never hear back from the painter. Additionally, to sample an entire list could become quite costly.
> 
> ...


We have done testing for BM and Purdy and we always gave feedback. We would be open to test a few of your pads and stuff. I prefer the 18" roller pads but do use plenty of 9". Right now our local BM dealer stocks mainly Purdy roller pads, I have used some Woosters in the past and thought they were ok, that was around 4-5 years ago.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Brush & roller guy
Tell Dan Andrews I'm still waiting on those roller covers he promised me. Lol. True story. 
Love the polar bears best all purpose hands down. 
Use Alphas a lot. 
See you guys in Reno 


Rent- line your 18" with plastic, pour in the paint , then wrap perimeter with tape. So easy.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Brush & roller guy
> Tell Dan Andrews I'm still waiting on those roller covers he promised me. Lol. True story.
> Love the polar bears best all purpose hands down.
> Use Alphas a lot.
> ...


Lol. Keep waiting on those roller covers.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Brush & roller guy
> Tell Dan Andrews I'm still waiting on those roller covers he promised me. Lol. True story.
> Love the polar bears best all purpose hands down.
> Use Alphas a lot.
> See you guys in Reno



Damon,

I will forward this information on to Dan and see to it that you get the roller covers that were promised to you.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

For whatever reason, I cannot access the private message or visitor message functions of this forum. If it is available, maybe a moderator can turn it on for me or email directions.

cd painting - to answer your visitor message - yes, I am employed by The Wooster Brush Company. 

If we can be of assistance please let us know. If I don't have the answer, I have access to 500+ employees who will get the answer for you.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> For whatever reason, I cannot access the private message or visitor message functions of this forum. If it is available, maybe a moderator can turn it on for me or email directions.
> 
> cd painting - to answer your visitor message - yes, I am employed by The Wooster Brush Company.
> 
> ...


After you reach so many posts you can send and receive private messages. I think it's like 10 or 15 posts not positive.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> After you reach so many posts you can send and receive private messages. I think it's like 10 or 15 posts not positive.


That's what I thought - similar to other forums.

Hopefully we'll get some questions and I can increase my post count in a short period of time.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

When can we expect some samples?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> That's what I thought - similar to other forums.
> 
> Hopefully we'll get some questions and I can increase my post count in a short period of time.


ok maybe we can help you get to that magic number. Answer each one of these questions in a separate answer.

Do you sell paint brushes?

Do you sell roller pads?

What is the best selling roller pad?

What is the best selling brush?

Why did the monkey fall out of the tree?

All dumb questions I know but it will get your post count up. So answer each question separately.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> ok maybe we can help you get to that magic number. Answer each one of these questions in a separate answer.
> 
> Do you sell paint brushes?


yes!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> do you sell roller pads?


yes!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> What is the best selling roller pad?


Super/Fab 1/2" Nap


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> What is the best selling brush?


2 1/2" Ultra/Pro Firm Lindbeck Angle Sash 

followed closely by

2 1/2" SilverTip Angle Sash


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> Why did the monkey fall out of the tree?


Can't help you with this one!


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Tell Dan Andrews I'm still waiting on those roller covers he promised me. Lol. True story.


Damon,

Dan got back to me this morning and admitted that he does indeed owe you some samples. (Guys his age have a tendency to forget things!) I will make sure he gets the order placed and you should be seeing them soon. Please follow up with Dan with your comments - both good and bad - on the items that are sent to you.

Thanks for your support.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Can't help you with this one!


Because he was dead. I know dumb joke lol.

Looks like we got you to that magic number for sending private messages.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> Damon, Dan got back to me this morning and admitted that he does indeed owe you some samples. (Guys his age have a tendency to forget things!) I will make sure he gets the order placed and you should be seeing them soon. Please follow up with Dan with your comments - both good and bad - on the items that are sent to you. Thanks for your support.


Thanks. Dan just called me. He's a good guy, we've known each other a LONG time. I'll be glad to provide feedback.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Let's roll! 



Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

Score!

Sheesh I signed up for the wooster pro program ages ago. No mailings, nothing.

As soon as i can get my hands on an 18" marathon I will be glad to compare. I can tell you this much so far: The marathon performs better with extremely watery paint.

I use the Lindbeck 2 1/2" angle sash. super/fab 9 & 18 rollers and purdy 6" rollers.

All my gear is wooster, if a local shop sells it, I buy it. Unfortunately for me my local shop is always out.

Wooster: do something about your rewards program, it's pointless to offer it and not follow up on it.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

driftweed said:


> Score!
> 
> Sheesh I signed up for the wooster pro program ages ago. No mailings, nothing.
> 
> ...



Driftweed,

Private Message me your contact information and I will look into why you are not getting mailings, etc. Heck, it might get you a free sample or two.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Wondering who knows if anyone has a microfiber as good as arrowworthy?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Never seen arrow worthy around here. 
Our local rep did such a good job talking up the Wooster Alphas when they first came out I have a hard time buying anything else. I get the guys Coronas for enamel work at times but I prefer the Alphas usually. Probably all in my head! 
Will be doing a test of the FTP naps vs superfab and polar bear once we move indoors. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Some feedback I can give is the small company I work for loves the super/fab 1/2 and 3/4" by 9" and 18".. main cover choice.
Pro dooz are great but we honestly don't get them often.
I personally buy nothing but wooster extension poles, have about 10 of them, 9" cages same thing.
Our company wants to get the wall dusters badly. Also want a wall duster that will hook up to a vacuum.
Regular vacuum brushes don't cut it for walls, too small, coarse and awkward.
Love the 2 1/2" thin angle sash brushes.
.

.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

straight_lines said:


> Wondering who knows if anyone has a microfiber as good as arrowworthy?


I bought some whizz 18 inch microfiber last year (they were the only 18, 3/4 microfiber I could find at the time) and they aren't as good as the arroworthy. They don't seem to hold as much paint or release as well. Just a lot harder to roll with overall. Still were better than non-microfiber though.

I just used up my last whizz so I need to see if my local shop can order me a case of the 18" 3/4" arroworthy's. 

I have yet to find anything I like as much as the arroworthy microfiber covers, in any size.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Alphas--- liked them enough to buy a few, and they worked for brushing stays clear on woodwork when they were new.(flat sash). 
. But for doing walls or trim with cutting in, me and several other people I know found them to be very (blunt?), very hard to cut a sharp line on anything.... they become less supple after a couple weeks.


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

straight_lines & Hines Painting -- 

If you will private message me your mailing information (No PO Boxes, please) and what size covers you prefer (length and nap) I will send you samples of our micro fiber roller covers so that you can test them. As stated in previous threads, we appreciate any feedback - positive or negative - you can provide.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Brush&RollerGuy said:


> straight_lines & Hines Painting --
> 
> If you will private message me your mailing information (No PO Boxes, please) and what size covers you prefer (length and nap) I will send you samples of our micro fiber roller covers so that you can test them. As stated in previous threads, we appreciate any feedback - positive or negative - you can provide.
> 
> Thanks!


can I get a couple?


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

12 washes later & it's getting time to retire ol' yeller


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You and I have 2 things in common (at least) . We paint, and rock the same jobsite radio.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Wooster? :thumbup: Feel free to send me some samples and I will do a review on my blog.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

ridesarize said:


> Some feedback I can give is the small company I work for loves the super/fab 1/2 and 3/4" by 9" and 18".. main cover choice.
> 
> Pro dooz are great but we honestly don't get them often.
> 
> ...



The wall dusters work great on hard surface floors btw. 



Mike.


----------

